# TCR Aluminum seat tube diameter



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm putting together a racer and I'm using a TCR Team aluminum frame from 2001 (2001 model according to seller). Anyone know what the seatpost diameter is?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

pavedroad said:


> Hi everyone, I'm putting together a racer and I'm using a TCR Team aluminum frame from 2001 (2001 model according to seller). Anyone know what the seatpost diameter is?



Yeah, I'm racing a 2001 Team with a 31.6mm post.


----------

